# Michigan Laws



## t1moore (Dec 6, 2010)

I am hearing all different stories from everyone I talk to about this issue. I would like to know from other members what the real story is about the laws. I know that we have to have a US DOT number on the truck that is visible from 50 feet during the day, we have to have a rotating amber beacon visible 360 degrees. 

My questions are this:
1. Do we need a backup beeper? 
2. Do we need to have our company name on the truck along with the DOT number?
3. Do we need a chauffeur license to drive our pickup truck while plowing?
4. Do we need a DOT physical and medical card to plow?

Thank you guys in advance for clearing this up. I am running a 2004 Chevy DMAX 4x4 CC with a BOSS 7.6 Super Duty Plow.

Tony


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

This is what I was told by MR DOT, if you have your company name on the truck you need DOT #s, if you have DOT #s you need a DOT physical and medical card and a chauffeurs license also. but when asked if that was also for snow plowing one told me no based on the truck wasnt over 10k so i asked another and he said yes so????? I say just do it all and tell the man to stick it when he tries to screw you.LOL

dont forget the fire extinguisher or a DOT inspection for each truck >>>>>>>>>

Back up alarm i think would be a better question for your local law enforcement .

Im sure someone else with more knowledge will chime in


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Backup alarm falls under your states OSHA.

We were paid a OSHA visit a few years back and all vehicles had to get backup alarms put on.


----------



## t1moore (Dec 6, 2010)

Skidooer & SK187 thank you for the info. I am in Michigan, however just doing this on my own, partnered up with a friend who has done this for years and he hasn't worried about any of this stuff, I on the other hand am a little leary about going out there and getting hammered with a bunch of fines. We both run 3/4 ton HD pickups so the GVWR is less than 10K, but the catch in the fine print is that it is also the GCWR and that is 15K & 16K on our trucks, which is over the 10K limit. I know that our wonderful senate voted to pass the backup alarm bill in february, but haven't heard if it is actually a law now or not. Seems like another great way for the gov't to reduce their deficit by hammering us little guys.


----------



## PPS. inc (Oct 10, 2009)

in MI. No, no back up alarm. Yet. Dot#s, They r free. Why not get one, they keep the weight master away. Im within 5 miles of you. Same city as AV ski area. Good luck, you and your buddie seem like the guys who are always pulled over gettin $1500 tickets.... Let me guess. $20-25 a drive right?


----------



## PPS. inc (Oct 10, 2009)

1=no, not yet
2-4= Yes, and you will go down by Oakland County Sheriff.. They love easy money.
Dont forget your inspections every 6 months. Best of luck. You sound late to the ball.......


----------



## t1moore (Dec 6, 2010)

PPS thanks for the info. Just picked up a plow late summer for my HD pickup and being one of the lay-off victims, needed something to make some money. Did this during college for another guy and it worked out well. Several companies went out around us so my partner added some more driveways and gave me some of the work to keep me going. Yes, a little late on all the legal BS, heard a few comments and started checking into it and honestly getting quite nervous. I already got my US DOT number and ordered the magnetic company name and DOT labels. Going in to get my Chauffer license and DOT physical tomorrow. Where do I get the inspections? Is this required on the pickup trucks or just larger trucks?

P.S. I put a call into the Michigan Motor Carrier group to get the answers from them on all this stuff and will post what I find out.


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

You can get a vehicle inspection by almost any certified mechanic. Most truck places will do it for about 50 bucks. just make sure all your lights work and your truck is mechanically sound before you take it in. and for your beacon light it doesn't necessarily have to be a rotator but it does have to be seen from 360 degrees around your truck.


----------



## t1moore (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks to everyone on here for the advice. I finally received a call back from Sgt. Steve Turner of the Motor Carrier division of the State Police. He told me that we need DOT #'s displayed on the trucks with the company information, only when we are plowing. The mandatory flashing or rotating amber beacon visible 360 degrees, we also need to have a fire extinguisher and safety triangles in the vehicle. We do not need the chauffeur license or medical card, his explanation was that these items apply to people that are transporting people or goods for that are being sold. He also recommended that if we were to be hauling a trailer to transport equipment to a job that would push our GVW over 10K we should have these items. So, this is what I was told and have his name and number with me in case someone does want to pull me over and be a jerk about it. Good luck to all of you guys and be safe this season.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

t1moore;1153369 said:


> Thanks to everyone on here for the advice. I finally received a call back from Sgt. Steve Turner of the Motor Carrier division of the State Police. He told me that we need DOT #'s displayed on the trucks with the company information, only when we are plowing. The mandatory flashing or rotating amber beacon visible 360 degrees, we also need to have a fire extinguisher and safety triangles in the vehicle. We do not need the chauffeur license or medical card, his explanation was that these items apply to people that are transporting people or goods for that are being sold. He also recommended that if we were to be hauling a trailer to transport equipment to a job that would push our GVW over 10K we should have these items. So, this is what I was told and have his name and number with me in case someone does want to pull me over and be a jerk about it. Good luck to all of you guys and be safe this season.


IMHO, it's better to be safe than sorry. Even though he told you no, the local enforcement officers will ticket you first and than it would be your responsibility to fight it (which you may or may not win) and that will cost you even more money. I'm not sure how he could tell you that you need DOT#'s but no med card  as one of the DOT regulations for compliance as an operator of a DOT registered vehicle is a current valid med card, but it's your business if you want to risk it. All it takes to get one is to get a physical once every two years and have your physician fill out the paperwork right then and there. As I said, it's only my opinion, but why not eliminate any problems and be prepared for when they stop you, not if.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

t1moore;1141204 said:


> I am hearing all different stories from everyone I talk to about this issue. I would like to know from other members what the real story is about the laws. I know that we have to have a US DOT number on the truck that is visible from 50 feet during the day, we have to have a rotating amber beacon visible 360 degrees.
> 
> My questions are this:
> 1. Do we need a backup beeper?
> ...


Not sure if you got your questions answered but this should answer some of them.

http://mnla.org/documents/USDOT_FAQs.pdf


----------



## jay33 (Nov 1, 2010)

cretebaby;1171433 said:


> Not sure if you got your questions answered but this should answer some of them.
> 
> http://mnla.org/documents/USDOT_FAQs.pdf


Am I not reading this properly??

A Commercial Motor Vehicle means any self-propelled or towed motor vehicle used on a highway in commerce as defined in Act 181, PA 1963, CFR 49, part 390.5 when the vehicle:
• Has a gross vehicle weight rating or gross combination weight rating, or gross vehicle weight or gross combination weight, of 10,001 lbs. or more, whichever is greater; or
• Is designed or used to transport more than 8 passengers (including the driver) for compensation; or
• Is designed or used to transport more than 15 passengers, including the driver, and is not used to transport passengers for compensation; or
• Is used in transporting material found by the Secretary of Transportation to be hazardous under 49 U.S.C. 51 transported in a quantity requiring placarding under regulations prescribed by the Secretary under 49 CFR, subtitle B, chapter 1, subchapter C.

It seems to me pushing snow in a truck with no major salt load or trailer doesn't meet the requirements set forth in the above definition. So confusing, sheesh.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jay33;1171475 said:


> It seems to me pushing snow in a truck with no major salt load or trailer doesn't meet the requirements set forth in the above definition. So confusing, sheesh.


You read it correctly.


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

I hate to open this whole can of worms for us in Michigan, but these laws are nothing, but one big fundraiser plan! I got into a little debate with some friends about commercial vehicle laws. I went to school for Law Enforcement and after having a whole semester of Commercial Vehicle Enforcement class, I still can't figure out these darn laws.

Anyway we got into a discussion about why one ton pickups (even registered privately) get pulled over for not DOT numbers and all the commercial stuff, but one ton vans and UPS trucks clearly registered commercially do not have to display DOT numbers. 

One of the guys in the debate was recently pulled over pulling an empty trailer with two 5500 pound axles with a 1/2 ton truck. He was asked to produce his CDL. He happened to have one luckily because the officer said in Michigan you need a CDL for any trailer rated over 10,001 pounds. Why is this not covered by the chauffeurs's license? Isn't a CDL for trucks with Air Brakes over 26,000 pounds?

I guess anyone looking for a headache is welcome to try and help figure this all out. I think I'll grab a fifth of Jack Daniels and try to read up more on this!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Eggie329;1287941 said:


> the officer said in Michigan you need a CDL for any trailer rated over 10,001 pounds.


That occifer is a moron. That is part of the problem the cops are some of most ignorant when t come to the law.



> Why is this not covered by the chauffeurs's license?


Better question yet. Why the heck is there a chauffeer's license?



Eggie329;1287941 said:


> Isn't a CDL for trucks with Air Brakes over 26,000 pounds?


Air brakes have nothing to do with it. But yes a CDL is for trucks over 26k GVWR as well as combinations over 26k CGVWR that tow over 10k GVWR. (Think pickup and dual wheel tandem trailer).


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

cretebaby;1287972 said:


> Better question yet. Why the heck is there a chauffeer's license?


Duhh.

To separate the regular "operators" from the "chauffeurs".

"Chauffeurs" are an elite group ~ in that they answered 17 out of 20 questions correctly. The answers to these particular questions are very difficult to find in the brochures they place by the front door of your local DMV.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TCLA;1288165 said:


> Duhh.
> 
> To separate the regular "operators" from the "chauffeurs".
> 
> "Chauffeurs" are an elite group ~ in that they answered 17 out of 20 questions correctly. The answers to these particular questions are very difficult to find in the brochures they place by the front door of your local DMV.


Silly me. :laughing:


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Any time...glad I could help.

I quite often see you struggle with CDL questions, reg's and such. So, as a buddy I figured I would demystify your question, and educate you by laying that gem on to you!


----------

